# Kuat Sherpa review!



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I know it's been reviewed, but here's my review.

I ordered the rack and a Curt hitch from etrailer.com. I do want to mention etrailer was holding my rack and hitch for a month because my hitch cover was not in stock even though the hitch and rack were! Only after I got in touch with them and asked did they ship the rack and hitch.

Anyway, I got the rack in white to stick out. I thought it would look neat with my silver Forester.

The first thing I noticed was how LIGHT this is. If you need to store your rack down in a basement or have a 4 cyl car this is great for you! I wanted to get a light rack since I have a 4 cyl car. I do not notice the rack on the car driving around with no bikes on it (as far mpg loss, etc).

Rack and Kona on the Forester (the other front wheel lock is still in the position I have it in when I have the rack tilted up):









This rack was sort of a PITA to assemble, not going to lie. The directions included were vague and the pictures were black and white and pretty lousy. I had better luck going to Kuat's website and looking at the pics of the rack and using the directions as a supplement. After that, things went smoother. The parts all fit perfect, the welds were excellent and they include all tools (and a keychain bottle opener!).

I did notice the 2.35" Holy Rollers on my Cowan fit snug, I'm not sure you could fit a much bigger tire. There is a channel for roadie tires to fit snug.

Shot of the anti rattle adjustment, and how the 2.35" tires fit in the cradles:









Another reason I bought this rack, was because of the tilt feature. I wanted to be able to access the hatch with the bikes on the rack.

Lever to tilt rack forward to access the cargo area or back when not in use:









Be careful where the pedals are... even when my pedals are down, the wide handlebars on the Cowan hit - just let me open it up some more:









The other reason I like this is they include some neat extras, so I didn't need to buy stuff separately. In the box was a lock to lock the rack to the hitch. There's also a cable to put on the lock that will go around one bike (only one) thus locking the bike to the rack to the hitch. They give ya all the tools for every hex nut and nut on the rack and give ya a little burlap sack to put stuff in. Finally, they give you an adapter for 20" bikes. They say it's for 20" and 24" inch, but you don't actually need it for 24" bikes (I had mine in there without it).

20" bike adapter:









Burlap tool bag:









Overall I love it! The bikes go in and are secure. I can load two bikes in a matter of a minute now. Also, on one road trip (2 hours), I did not notice any significant loss of MPG and no wind noise. The only thing I want to change on the rack is to add some reflective tape. I worry a bit that people will hit it, especially when I only have one bike on it. (I've already ordered white reflective tape).


----------



## jlang002 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm seriously considering this rack, but I live in Baltimore city. Is there a way to securely lock the rack to your hitch when not in use?


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

jlang002 said:


> I'm seriously considering this rack, but I live in Baltimore city. Is there a way to securely lock the rack to your hitch when not in use?


Yes. They give you a locking hitch pin. This is what the cable attaches to to lock the bike in (that way the rack is locked to the hitch and the bike is locked to the rack)

And honestly, it's so light (30 something pounds you could easily take it inside when you're not using it .


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Aluminum or steel?


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> Aluminum or steel?


It's aluminum. The shipping weight was 33 lbs.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kona_CT said:


> It's aluminum. The shipping weight was 33 lbs.


Wow, I was just reading about this rack, plus your review, and I wish I got this over the Yakima Hold-Up. Don't get me wrong, I have no gripe with the Yakima, but this thing is 27 lbs vs. 46 for the Yakima, and I love the integrated cable lock and ability to add the bike stand for trailhead repairs. Oh well, maybe I"ll get rear ended one day and my insurance company will buy me one of these 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> Wow, I was just reading about this rack, plus your review, and I wish I got this over the Yakima Hold-Up. Don't get me wrong, I have no gripe with the Yakima, but this thing is 27 lbs vs. 46 for the Yakima, and I love the integrated cable lock and ability to add the bike stand for trailhead repairs. Oh well, maybe I"ll get rear ended one day and my insurance company will buy me one of these
> 
> Thanks for posting this!


If it helped at least one person it makes it seem worth my while. :thumbsup:

The weight was the number one reason I went with this. All the other features just sealed the deal.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I have the same one. Love the rack, it works great! Been using it for about 3 months almost. Fits everything from my 29ers, to my road bikes. No issues with fit so far!

Love the wedge system to firm up the rack in the hitch.

If I may add in a couple of points (for improvement) based on my experience:

Their manual really needs to list torque values or something, when tightening the bolt that threads into the middle of the arm's spindle, there is a threaded insert that is sloppily welded in the center of the spindle. When tightening this down, without too much torque, all the welds snapped and I could not properly attach the arm.

This was on the inside arm (closest to hatch). Kuat were awesome about replacing it, I just needed a new spindle. They sent an entire arm up to me. Unfortunately they sent the wrong arm despite my very clear description. That said. I was able to disassemble the arm and get the part I needed. It is working fine now.

The other part of the instructions that would benefit from torque values, are the rear wheel carriers. There is kind of a sweet spot as to how tight those through-bolts need to be. I tightened those up and put the ratchet strap through them, and could hardly get it out. It ended up marking up a bunch of the ratchet teeth until I loosened that off.

Paint came a little scuffed up.

Stickers are already falling off from being used in wet weather.

Cable lock it comes with isn't like enough to go around two frames and back to the locking pin from what I have experienced. It can make it through the wheels but ideally I'd want the lock on the frame. At the end of the day, that cable is going to be no more than a deterrent anyways, so that may be a moot point.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

nspace said:


> Their manual really needs to list torque values or something, when tightening the bolt that threads into the middle of the arm's spindle, there is a threaded insert that is sloppily welded in the center of the spindle. When tightening this down, without too much torque, all the welds snapped and I could not properly attach the arm.
> 
> / cut /
> 
> The other part of the instructions that would benefit from torque values, are the rear wheel carriers. There is kind of a sweet spot as to how tight those through-bolts need to be. I tightened those up and put the ratchet strap through them, and could hardly get it out. It ended up marking up a bunch of the ratchet teeth until I loosened that off.


I agree. I was thinking the same thing that there were no torque specs. And I found out the same way you did with the rear tire cradles.



> Cable lock it comes with isn't like enough to go around two frames and back to the locking pin from what I have experienced. It can make it through the wheels but ideally I'd want the lock on the frame. At the end of the day, that cable is going to be no more than a deterrent anyways, so that may be a moot point.


I put the cable lock around the bike closest to the hitch, then use one of my bike locks to lock the second bike to the first. (To be honest, I don't use the cable lock that much... it's a PITA for me to get under the car to unlock the hitch pin. I just use my bigger lock to lock the first bike to the rack, then lock the second to the first).


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, and my final mini gripe is regarding the 20" adapter. It's sort of a pain to put it on and off (I wish it just clamped instead of three screws). It also doesn't grip my BMX's front tire as well, since the adapter is plastic whereas the arm for the 26" is rubber.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice rack but looks very short. The back wheel hanging off would be a lot worse on my 29ers. Is there a wheelbase length limit?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I've had 3 different 29ers on my Sherpa with no issues. Super stable.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Flyer said:


> Very nice rack but looks very short. The back wheel hanging off would be a lot worse on my 29ers. Is there a wheelbase length limit?


I can double check my manual when I get home (away for the holiday). I want to say it says 44" or 45" max wheelbase. It's printed in HUGE letters on the cover of the manual!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Aluminum over Steel would do it for me. 

j.


----------



## Dirthugger (Mar 27, 2007)

Can you purchase an add-on for this. I have 4 bikes for my wifey and kids. Also, regarding the main bar that connects to the hitch receiver. Is that a 1 1/4 size? Do you notice any wobble when driving?
Thanks for the review. I just sold my old Yakima rack and in the market for a replacement.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Dirthugger said:


> Can you purchase an add-on for this. I have 4 bikes for my wifey and kids. Also, regarding the main bar that connects to the hitch receiver. Is that a 1 1/4 size? Do you notice any wobble when driving?
> Thanks for the review. I just sold my old Yakima rack and in the market for a replacement.


No add ons. Kuatracks.com shows one three bike rack but no fours.

It is a 1 1/4" with a 2" adapter included. They have an integrated anti rattle that helps with the sway. I do notice bumps on roads and what not, but I'd say that's to be expected. It's more noticeable with two bikes. It helps to put the heavier bike closest to the car.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Kona_CT said:


> No add ons. Kuatracks.com shows one three bike rack but no fours.
> 
> It is a 1 1/4" with a 2" adapter included. They have an integrated anti rattle that helps with the sway. I do notice bumps on roads and what not, but I'd say that's to be expected. It's more noticeable with two bikes. It helps to put the heavier bike closest to the car.


Not for the sherpa...but for the NV there is a 2 bike add on (total 4 on the rack) in the works...soon to be released...I hope.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Dirthugger said:


> Can you purchase an add-on for this. I have 4 bikes for my wifey and kids. Also, regarding the main bar that connects to the hitch receiver. Is that a 1 1/4 size? Do you notice any wobble when driving?
> Thanks for the review. I just sold my old Yakima rack and in the market for a replacement.


For what you are looking for the NV is more in your range....as an owner of both they are very nice racks....but the NV is built for 4 bikes in mind and will soon have the 2 bike add on. It is heavier though (2 bike NV vs 2 bike Sherpa). As far as wobble...both limit sway very well with their cam system.

here are my reviews of both- http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=610205&highlight=kuat

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582452&highlight=kuat


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

WingNutt said:


> For what you are looking for the NV is more in your range....as an owner of both they are very nice racks....but the NV is built for 4 bikes in mind and will soon have the 2 bike add on. It is heavier though (2 bike NV vs 2 bike Sherpa). As far as wobble...both limit sway very well with their cam system.
> 
> here are my reviews of both- http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=610205&highlight=kuat
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582452&highlight=kuat


It was your review which finally prompted me to buy mine!

I love this rack.


----------



## jlang002 (Jan 10, 2005)

You convinced me too. Just picked up a white sherpa on ebay for $225. My Ellsworth Moment is slightly above the wheelbase max, but I think it'll be fine. 
-jon


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, after my Yakima Hold-Up's pin backing out twice and letting my rack fall to the tilted down position twice, I returned it and ordered a Sherpa. I was torn between the Sherpa and NV, the NV was much nicer looking I thought, and the bike stand is cool, just not sure it's worth the extra $75. Anyway, I'm excited to get it. e-trailer said 5-7 days before they ship it though, what's that all about? Most places ship within 1 or 2 business days...


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> Well, after my Yakima Hold-Up's pin backing out twice and letting my rack fall to the tilted down position twice, I returned it and ordered a Sherpa. I was torn between the Sherpa and NV, the NV was much nicer looking I thought, and the bike stand is cool, just not sure it's worth the extra $75. Anyway, I'm excited to get it. e-trailer said 5-7 days before they ship it though, what's that all about? Most places ship within 1 or 2 business days...


Call 'em and ask 'em. They held my rack for a month because they were waiting for a hitch cover to show up (I cancelled that part).


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kona_CT said:


> Call 'em and ask 'em. They held my rack for a month because they were waiting for a hitch cover to show up (I cancelled that part).


Yeah I'm starting to get a little annoyed, I was planning on calling them later today and saying if it's not shipped by Friday, I'm canceling my order. I wanted it for this weekend, guess that's not happening.


----------



## billy10388 (Jul 28, 2010)

WingNutt said:


> For what you are looking for the NV is more in your range....as an owner of both they are very nice racks....but the NV is built for 4 bikes in mind and will soon have the 2 bike add on. It is heavier though (2 bike NV vs 2 bike Sherpa). As far as wobble...both limit sway very well with their cam system.
> 
> here are my reviews of both- http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=610205&highlight=kuat
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582452&highlight=kuat


Such a very amazing link!


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks...wish I had more time for a better right up when I posted them.....maybe next time.


----------



## Silv (Nov 3, 2008)

My LBS is clearing out some V1 Sherpas - I do like the QR tilt function as a convenience factor, but are there any functional issues with the V1 with the pin lock that would prevent you from buying it?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I haven't used a version1 of the Sherpa, but I will say that after maybe 5-6 months of use mine as developed some play around the pin lock. I need to investigate further.

One of the arms is also super stiff when it comes to releasing the ratchet to get the bike off the rack.


----------



## BenR (Mar 31, 2007)

I just installed a newer version on my Honda Fit and I am pretty pleased with it. My car and small and low to the ground with a class 1 hitch and it works out great. I am sure I will know more later, but for my situation it was a great solution for my car. At this point could not be happier...BR


----------



## poontank (Apr 5, 2004)

Straz85 said:


> Well, after my Yakima Hold-Up's pin backing out twice and letting my rack fall to the tilted down position twice, I returned it and ordered a Sherpa. I was torn between the Sherpa and NV, the NV was much nicer looking I thought, and the bike stand is cool, just not sure it's worth the extra $75. Anyway, I'm excited to get it. e-trailer said 5-7 days before they ship it though, what's that all about? Most places ship within 1 or 2 business days...


Yeah, customer service is not a strength of etrailer. They do have good prices, but I won't buy from them again after my last experience. :incazzato:


----------

